
One reason why potassium is dangerous - mrtndavid
http://www.thomas-morris.uk/penis-in-a-bottle/
======
DrScump
TL;DR (due to clickbait title): for those of you who have _metallic_ potassium
in a glass bottle and you want to urinate into it (HN population: ~0), _don
't_.

